# Jotul 600 series



## DavidBT (Jun 17, 2011)

I have an old Jotul 600, which looks like the pics of a 602 on the internet, and nothing like the 600F or firelite which is a newer stove.

Can anyone tell me what the differences are on the old 600 range and roughly how old my original 600 is?  

Aslo  - what size of rope I need for the door and hotplate.

Thanks

David


----------



## shawneyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

DavidBT said:
			
		

> I have an old Jotul 600, which looks like the pics of a 602 on the internet, and nothing like the 600F or firelite which is a newer stove.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the differences are on the old 600 range and roughly how old my original 600 is?
> 
> ...



If you can post a pic that would help out greatly, not me but others then may be able to help.   

Oh and welcome to the forum...

Shawn


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 17, 2011)

The Jotul 602 is a small, narrow stove. I've never heard of a Jotul 600 of that size but a picture would help.


----------



## DavidBT (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a look online and found this one which is hopefully attached, however I will take pics and upload them on Monday.  

Thanks, and great forum!

David


----------



## DavidBT (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is the side view;


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2011)

First time I have seen a 600. It is similar to the 602, but with some distinct differences. The side galloping horse is a a firey lion instead. 

On the inside, does the stove have a baffle?


----------



## DavidBT (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, there is a baffle plate inside.  Does anyone know what size of rope the door takes, and how to seal the hot plate on the top?

Thanks

David


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what size gasket the door would take. Take a good look at it or take the door to a local stove shop and see if you can get a short length of several size gaskets, then take them home and try them with the door on the stove. Make sure you can shut the door with the gasket in the hinge side. The top plate does not need to be sealed.


----------

